# Help needed installing EZdrummer on Mac...



## davidian29 (Jan 15, 2010)

So I've had Ezdrummer installed on my pc for quite a while now, but since I only really use my Mac anymore I want to have it on here...

Now I'll do a quick run through of the issue.
1. Toontrack solo(installed fine)

2. Every time I try installing Ezdrummer it says "The source media you are installing from is damaged. Try installing from a different copy of the source media or contact the manufacturer for a replacement."

3. Downloaded straight from toontrack site = No disc or box.

4. Even the drumkit from hell extension installs fine!

5. Toontrack support forum is sooooo not helpful whatsoever...

6. The support portal I think has the right answer I need, however, it makes NO sense...

If anyone can help me out here it'd be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jan 15, 2010)

have you check if the file is corrupted? like see if the size of the file is the same as the download file. 

Are you on a G4? I doubt it but we never know.. 

It's very odd.


----------



## davidian29 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh damn! sorry! I'm on a 2009 macbook pro running Osx 10.5.8


----------

